# Why upgrade the transmission, suspension and brakes??



## Madonaedord (Feb 17, 2011)

i read on another question where someone asked how to make an integra faster and someone answered that they should upgrade the transmission, brakes and I think the suspension too before they start making the car faster but why would you want to upgrade those?? Oh and what are flame decals and a cold air intake??? Thanks a lot in advance to those who choose to answe


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

cold air intake, well, that's self explanatory.

You typically want to upgrade your suspension and brakes first because if you can go really fast but can't stop or turn, you'll eventually get yourself killed.

As for upgrading a transmission, it depends on how much power is produced over stock, the transmission may not be able to handle it.

Hondas work differently in that many parts between motors are interchangeable and things like transmission gearing can vary and allow a car to accelerate faster, albeit with a lower top speed simply with a different transmission due to gearing.


----------

